# Donovann Toatley - future PG for the Wizards



## AllEyezonTX

<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Yl39vHRg9Ew&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Yl39vHRg9Ew&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>


<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/A7VbI1HYKVw&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/A7VbI1HYKVw&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>


----------



## washingtonwizards00

Haha- I'd take him. He's amazing for only being 6 years old- nice fro too.


----------



## Big Mike

He already looks like he can handle the ball better than Stevenson, Mason Jr. and N-Young.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes

Too slow and too small. He's got a slow release on his shot and he doesn't show any ability to deal with contact. Defensive footwork is weak. He'd get destroyed in the combine.


----------



## Gripni

Hahaha, honestly, the kid looks like he's supremely talented.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes

You won't be saying that when a scrub like Jason Collins swats his lay up out of the arena.

Has there ever been one of these youtube 'child prodigies' that made it into the league? Exactly. This kid is overrated.

I don't know how much this means though. He's probably better than Jordan at the same age, but that doesn't mean anything.


----------

